# newbie



## missduivel (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello

I searching the whole internet for people who got the same problem i have.
i was afraid i was the only one,i really feel like i wanna communicate with you guys about it because it so scaring and i dont know what to do.
well first i m 27 years old and from the netherlands.


----------



## Capt-Hook (Aug 22, 2007)

Hey, welcome to the forums. I'm really glad I could find a place like this to. Talking to people with the same problem really helps. Hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## Rated (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm a newbie too and I have the same feelings.
I'd been struggling with these feelings for a long time (even been institutionalized) and it was really, REALLY eating away at me. I couldn't explain what was going on. I just recently found that I have DP and to me it was a big relief. I FINALLY knew exactly what it was. Knowing it really gives you power. Knowing you're not alone is also great.
Just remember everyone here is going through it with you, so, don't ever feel alone!


----------



## missduivel (Sep 11, 2007)

oh my god finally someone knows what i feeling
i thought i was going insane or going to die
but what do you do when you having this feeling?
sometimes i feeling so lonely :-(


----------



## Luka (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi missduivel! Welcome! I'm from the Netherlands too. I (and many if not all members from this community) knows the fear that you're going crazy or die. As real as it might feel, it's not going to happen. You can trust me on that. Maybe it'll help reading the two following (Dutch) articles:

http://www.geocities.com/luka78nl/paniekaanvallen.html

http://www.geocities.com/luka78nl/depersonalisatie.html


----------

